# Taking over my new sod



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

This grassy weed is taking over my 5 month sod. Can someone help me identify this weed. It's currently in about 80% of the new sod.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@ddrriizz a lot of that looks like crabgrass, but some of it also looks like dallisgrass.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Sure looks like crabgrass.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Slim 1938 said:


> Sure looks like crabgrass.


Yep.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Agree crab grass


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Does Celsius or Tenacity kill or suppress crabgrass?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

What about quinclorac?


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Quinclorac will smoke crabgrass. When I finally went after my crabgrass infested lawn last July it was very effective. But once you smoke the visible crabgrass, more is coming behind it. I ended up doing 1 round of MSMA (before I knew it's a no-no) and 2 rounds of Quinclorac. Eradicating as much as possible before it dies off and drops seeds for next season is a good idea, you just have to decide when to do your 2 rounds.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> Does Celsius or Tenacity kill or suppress crabgrass?





lambert said:


> What about quinclorac?


Quinclorac and MSMA are my 'go to' for crabgrass in Bermuda. Quinclorac stresses the turf more, but is labeled, MSMA is not. I have not had much luck with Celsius with mature crabgrass, others say they have. I have never used Tenacity.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

p1muserfan said:


> Quinclorac will smoke crabgrass. When I finally went after my crabgrass infested lawn last July it was very effective. But once you smoke the visible crabgrass, more is coming behind it. I ended up doing 1 round of MSMA (before I knew it's a no-no) and 2 rounds of Quinclorac. Eradicating as much as possible before it dies off and drops seeds for next season is a good idea, you just have to decide when to do your 2 rounds.


Pre-m is the most effective defense against CG. If the OP's sod is well established, it would behoove him to go ahead and lay some down.


----------



## jbcarter14 (Aug 12, 2018)

How long after new sod do you spot spray for weeds?


----------



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone, gonna invest in quinclorac.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

ddrriizz said:


> Thanks everyone, gonna invest in quinclorac.


You have to use a non ionic surfactant I'm almost sure with quinclorac. Research before you buy

Edit: Duo Stick Select; seed oil is recommended


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> ddrriizz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone, gonna invest in quinclorac.
> ...


Just be ready for it to ding the good stuff a bit. Read the label carefully.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

And if I may add, use a good fan spray tip to apply. Evenly blanket spray a heavy mist, don't over soak the leaf.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Be careful with the quinclorac. I blanket sprayed my tifway last year and it ruined my lawn for remainder of season. I would mix it on the low end rather than go heavy. I spot sprayed some dandelions about a week ago and it left red looking tips on blades also.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Slim 1938 said:


> Be careful with the quinclorac. I blanket sprayed my tifway last year and it ruined my lawn for remainder of season. I would mix it on the low end rather than go heavy. I spot sprayed some dandelions about a week ago and it left red looking tips on blades also.


Exactly why I prefer MSMA, but, in full disclosure, it is no longer labeled for residential. That's why my entire yard is designated a "right of way".


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Mister Bill I agree with you. I keep trying to grow _cotton_ but the MSMA keeps killing it out! :thumbup:


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> @Mister Bill I agree with you. I keep trying to grow _cotton_ but the MSMA keeps killing it out! :thumbup:


 :lol: I hear you and understand you. :lol:


----------



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

Mister Bill said:


> Slim 1938 said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful with the quinclorac. I blanket sprayed my tifway last year and it ruined my lawn for remainder of season. I would mix it on the low end rather than go heavy. I spot sprayed some dandelions about a week ago and it left red looking tips on blades also.
> ...


https://www.domyown.com/drexel-msma-plus-p-21791.html

Y'all scared me away from the quinclorac. Probably gonna end up getting this.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@ddrriizz another cheaper option.

https://www.solutionsstores.com/msma-target-6-plus-herbicide


----------



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> @ddrriizz another cheaper option.
> 
> https://www.solutionsstores.com/msma-target-6-plus-herbicide


Thank you!!


----------



## LawnScrub (Jun 4, 2020)

p1muserfan said:


> Quinclorac will smoke crabgrass. When I finally went after my crabgrass infested lawn last July it was very effective. But once you smoke the visible crabgrass, more is coming behind it. I ended up doing 1 round of MSMA (before I knew it's a no-no) and 2 rounds of Quinclorac. Eradicating as much as possible before it dies off and drops seeds for next season is a good idea, you just have to decide when to do your 2 rounds.


I was on the same boat as you, trying to kill it before the seeds drop. I didn't use MSMA, just quinclorac with a MSO. Not sure if my first application was enough but it did take a week for it to show some signs of it dying. I did try to apply it only where I can see the crabgrass as I just recently planted Scotts sun n shade mix back in April 29th. It didn't harm my young seedlings too much. I applied my first round of quinclorac 3 weeks after I planted seeds, but avoided spraying to much on my bare patches of seedlings. Applied my 2nd round about 11 days later, and here are my results. The crabgrass is finally dying while my fescue is growing. Yes I know, I have a lot cut out for me. My whole plan was to overseed again in the fall.


----------

